# Systematic divorce?



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Rhetorical question, anyone systematically plan a divorce over a period of years?

Purposely funnel money, get ducks in a row, plan a exit strategy years before actually divorcing? 

Just wondering if divorce is ever calculated like that or always spur of the moment based off of a traumatic event!


----------



## Kolors (Sep 27, 2013)

I had a friend plan his divorce like that. A year or so ahead of time he opened a new bank account and started funneling money bit by bit to it. He would always cash his paycheck and then deposit the cash the next day, keeping some out for his moving on fund. He even opened a PO box so he could have all of his stuff forwarded there that involved his money.

Luckily for him, a few months before he was ready to file and go they worked their issues out and blew that money on a vacation for two.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

When I worked for an accounting firm years and years ago I saw several business owners do this. They would plan at least 3 years in advance of divorcing. Make there businesses not look great on paper, showing little net income. Courts in my state look back at prior two years for the most part for hiding assets and income.

I never could and still dont understand how you stay unhappy for that long just to save a few bucks but some do. Opening secret banks accounts anything like that while it sounds good isnt the best option by any means. Too much of a paper trail no matter how hard you try and hide it. You would be better off hiding your cash in a box. Paying for everything with cash, limiting credit card usage. Not buying anything big or expensive. It itsnt nearly as easy as people think.


----------



## Daisy2714 (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't think I've known anyone that has done this but I have spoken to someone who planned to divorce once the kids were grown. It was a mutual strategy that her and her husband decided on and it seemed they were content with it. That was years ago and since I didn't really know her, I don't know how it turned out for them.


----------

